# Greatest choral piece EVER!



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

We all know that its Beethoven's Missa Solemnis but i think that the Gloria part is the best choral writing ever.

( Note i don't base this to any technical/theorerical reasons, i base my opinion purely to how the piece made me feel)


----------



## Guest (Dec 28, 2012)

I definitely place the Missal Solemnis in the top 5, but for me Bach's Mass in B minor is the pinnacle. Still, the Lissa Solemnis is an incredible work. I have to proclaim my love, though, for Klemperer's recording over Lenny.


----------



## peeyaj (Nov 17, 2010)

Missa Solemnis? The greatest choral piece ever? LOL, Jani. What are you smoking! 

1. Mass in B Minor - Bach

2. St. Matthew's Passion - Bach

3. Messiah - Handel

4. A German Requiem - Brahms

5. Requiem - Mozart

I preferred Schubert' masses though. The Mass in E flat is just exhilarating and the Mass in A Flat, just divine!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

1. *Ligeti:* Nonsense Madrigals
2. *Ligeti:* Requiem
3. *Ligeti:* Lux Aeterna
4. Bach: St. John Passion
5. Bach: Nun Komm der Heiden Heiland bwv62


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I'd definitely have to side with those in the Missa Solemnis camp, although Bach's Mass in B Minor is just marginally lesser, in my opinion.

In terms of purely technical treatment of choral writing, Rameau is extraordinary, and I am tempted to throw Les Boreades onto the mix, but given the option, I would listen to Missa Solemnis, Bach's great mass, and Brahms' amazing requiem [Klemperer version, especially] far sooner than Rameau.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

ComposerOfAvantGarde, I have never regretted listening to something that you mention or recommend.

Now I'm interested to listen to these works of Ligeti, whose name I have not known until now.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

Novelette said:


> ComposerOfAvantGarde, I have never regretted listening to something that you mention or recommend.
> 
> Now I'm interested to listen to these works of Ligeti, whose name I have not known until now.


----------



## Arsakes (Feb 20, 2012)

Do you speak about Schumann's 'Das Paradies und die Peri - Doch seine Strome sind jetzt rot'?
or his 'Manfred - Hymnus der Geister Arimans'?

Forgetting about Wagner, Brahms and others...


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

Here are a few more for your consideration:

Bartok ~ Cantata Profana, for double chorus, soloist and large orchestra
Stravinsky ~ Symphony of Psalms / Oedipus Rex / Mass
Janacek ~ Glagolitic Mass
Rachmaninoff ~ Vespers
Britten ~ Requiem
Prokofiev ~ Cantata 'Alexander Nevsky'
John Adams ~ Harmonium


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

peeyaj said:


> Missa Solemnis? The greatest choral piece ever? LOL, Jani. What are you smoking!
> 
> 1. Mass in B Minor - Bach
> 
> ...


1. Mass in B Minor - Bach - I like it but not as good as Missa Solemnis.

2. St. Matthew's Passion - Bach - I like it but not as good as Missa Solemnis.

3. Messiah - Handel - Not a big fan.

4. A German Requiem - Brahms - Haven't heard.

5. Requiem - Mozart - Not even close to Missa Solemnis.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I quite like Bruckner's Mass no. 3.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

jani said:


> *We* all know that its Beethoven's Missa Solemnis.


Speak only for yourself please.


----------



## Xaltotun (Sep 3, 2010)

Missa Solemnis is a real contender for this title, it's rather hard to think of a greater choral work. The Gloria is explosive and radiant like few pieces are - maybe Mahler 8, 1st movement could be a comparision. Like DrMike, I also usually go for Klemperer in MS.

Some tips not yet mentioned for future listening, jani: Mahler's 8th symphony, Berlioz' Requiem, Liszt's Christus, Haydn's Die Schöpfung, Mozart's "Great" mass in C minor and Coronation Mass, Bruckner's Te Deum and all masses, especially #3 that CoAG mentioned, Shostakovich's 13th symphony...


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

Not a big fan of Beethoven's big song and dance numbers, much prefer his chamber music.

Hard to give a list, really, but I'll try for five:

1. Messiaen - _La Transfiguration de Notre Seigneur Jésus-Christ_
2. Mahler - _Symphony No. 2_ (I know it's only for one movement, but I think it's substantial enough to warrant its inclusion)
3. Zimmermann - _Requiem für einen jungen Dichter_
4. Wuorinen - _Mass for the Restoration of St. Luke in the Fields_
5. Honegger - _Jeanne d'Arc au bûcher_

Haydn's _Die Schöpfung_ is also well worth mentioning.


----------



## trazom (Apr 13, 2009)

I think 'we' all know that if it wasn't composed by Beethoven, you probably haven't listened to it.


----------



## Cygnenoir (Dec 21, 2011)

How about this one?


----------



## oogabooha (Nov 22, 2011)

It was very hard to narrow down my favorite choral pieces into 5 top choices, but:

1. Stabat Mater-Dvořák
2. Mass-Bernstein
3. The Lamentations of Jeremiah-Tallis
4. The Desert Music-Reich
5. Mass in B-Minor-Bach


----------



## Crudblud (Dec 29, 2011)

I completely forgot about Bernstein's Mass, good pick.


----------



## Andolink (Oct 29, 2012)

For me it's:

1. Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 8
2. J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor

Beethoven's Missa Solemnis is great too but not in the same league as these two masterpieces. I'd put several of Handel's oratorios (e.g., Messiah and Athalia) ahead of the Beethoven.


----------



## Guest (Dec 30, 2012)

My favorites:
Bach Mass in B Minor
Beethoven Missa Solemnis
Brahms German Requiem
Tallis Spem in alium
Mozart Requiem
Haydn "Nelson" Mass
Haydn Creation
Handel Messiah


----------



## maestro267 (Jul 25, 2009)

It's all about the English choral works for me. A Sea Symphony, Toward the Unknown Region (both Vaughan Williams), Belshazzar's Feast (Walton), The Dream of Gerontius (Elgar), Blest Pair of Sirens (Parry), the Gothic Symphony (Brian)

Two choral works not from these isles: Mahler 8 and Bernstein's Mass.


----------



## DeepR (Apr 13, 2012)

Andolink said:


> For me it's:
> 
> 1. Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 8


I ordered the Blu-Ray disc Mahler 8 by Dudamel to play on my new 5.1 setup in DTS-HD. This will be the first time I'm going to listen to the complete work. Should be nice.


----------



## jani (Jun 15, 2012)

trazom said:


> I think 'we' all know that if it wasn't composed by Beethoven, you probably haven't listened to it.


Pssff... Even my signature tells that i worship more than one master.


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

maestro267 said:


> It's all about the English choral works for me. A Sea Symphony, Toward the Unknown Region (both Vaughan Williams), Belshazzar's Feast (Walton), The Dream of Gerontius (Elgar), Blest Pair of Sirens (Parry), the Gothic Symphony (Brian)
> 
> Two choral works not from these isles: Mahler 8 and Bernstein's Mass.


Someone finally mentioned the Gothic Symphony!


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I'm very attached to Mendelssohn's "Hymn of Praise" Symphony, but I don't think I could class it with such masterpieces as the Missa Solemnis, B Minor Mass, Schoepfung, etc.

But I must mention Berlioz's "La Damnation De Faust". I like it because I think the choral writing is brilliantly evocative, even harmonically declarative.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Novelette said:


> But I must mention Berlioz's "La Damnation De Faust". I like it because I think the choral writing is brilliantly evocative, even harmonically declarative.


One of my very favourite works.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

Mine too. I would love to see a performance of it one day.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

DrMike said:


> My favorites:
> Bach Mass in B Minor
> Beethoven Missa Solemnis
> Brahms German Requiem
> ...


Nice list there! I would also add the Faure Requiem. Verdi Requiem.


----------



## Guest (Jan 7, 2013)

ArtMusic said:


> Nice list there! I would also add the Faure Requiem. Verdi Requiem.


Yes, I too like Faure's Requiem. Very peaceful. However, Verdi's Requiem has failed to move me. I have listened to multiple recordings, and I just can't connect with it as I can with other similar works.


----------



## ArtMusic (Jan 5, 2013)

DrMike said:


> Yes, I too like Faure's Requiem. Very peaceful. However, Verdi's Requiem has failed to move me. I have listened to multiple recordings, and I just can't connect with it as I can with other similar works.


The Verdi Requiem sounded a bit more operatic than the other requiems, not very "sacred" sounding but it was enjoyable.


----------



## Sonata (Aug 7, 2010)

jani said:


> Pssff... Even my signature tells that i worship more than one master.


By the looks of it, Sibelius is a mere footnote.


----------



## Lisztian (Oct 10, 2011)

Novelette said:


> Mine too. I would love to see a performance of it one day.


As is his Requiem, which, for this thread, would have to be my favourite choral piece.


----------



## Novelette (Dec 12, 2012)

I can't believe I forgot to mention the amazing _Missa prolationum_ of Ockeghem. Such an extraordinary masterpiece.


----------

